# شبهات وهميه حول الكتاب المقدس



## answer me muslims (26 يناير 2006)

*شبهات وهميه حول الكتاب المقدس*

فى هذا الموضوع باذن المسيح سوف اجيب على كل سوال مطروح من الاخوة المسلمين حول الكتاب المقدس
ولكن 
1_مدخله واحده وسوال واحد لكل مرة ارجوه من الاخوة الالتزام بالدور وعدم طرح سوال الا بعد غلق النقطه السابقه 
2_على ملقى السوال ان يعقب على اجابتى مرة واحده وانا اختم وتغلق النقطه ويترك الفهم والحكم لذوى الالباب مع تحياتى


----------



## answer me muslims (26 يناير 2006)

انتظر السوال الاول من الاستاذ انا مسلم حول موضوع الشمس  الذى اتى به فى موضوع خرفات الاسلام 
مع تحياتى


----------



## الفيتوري (26 يناير 2006)

هل تسمح لي اولا ان كان لا احذف مع احترامي لأخي مسلم
يا انسر مي هل هذا الكلام موحى به من الرب ام لا
صمويل 1 20 : 30 :

30 فَحَمِيَ غَضَبُ شَاوُلَ عَلَى يُونَاثَانَ وَقَالَ لَهُ: "يَا \بْنَ \لْمُتَعَوِّجَةِ \لْمُتَمَرِّدَةِ, أَمَا عَلِمْتُ أَنَّكَ قَدِ \خْتَرْتَ \بْنَ يَسَّى لِخِزْيِكَ وَخِزْيِ عَوْرَةِ أُمِّكَ؟ 
عورة امك
تذكر ننتظر.


----------



## answer me muslims (27 يناير 2006)

> يا انسر مي هل هذا الكلام موحى به من الرب ام لا
> صمويل 1 20 : 30 :
> 
> 30 فَحَمِيَ غَضَبُ شَاوُلَ عَلَى يُونَاثَانَ وَقَالَ لَهُ: "يَا \بْنَ \لْمُتَعَوِّجَةِ \لْمُتَمَرِّدَةِ, أَمَا عَلِمْتُ أَنَّكَ قَدِ \خْتَرْتَ \بْنَ يَسَّى لِخِزْيِكَ وَخِزْيِ عَوْرَةِ أُمِّكَ؟
> ...


*اولا :أخي العزيز هذه الجمله على لسان شاول الملك هي اكبر دليل على عظمة الانجيل لان الانجيل لم يخفي الحقائق ولم يجملها فهكذا فعل شاول وهكذا زكر الانجيل دون تجميل للحقيقه وشخصية شاول من خلال الكتاب توضح اختيار وألحاح اليهود على طلبات ليست من صالحهم وتزمرهم على الله منذ خروجهم من ارض مصر.
فقد طلب اليهود ان يكون لهم ملك كسائر امم العالم.​[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]نريد ملكاً​*​​[/FONT]
*[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]يُختم سفر القضاة بالقول: "في تلك الأيام لم يكن ملك في إسرائيل. كل واحد عمل ما حسن في عينيه" (قضاة 21 : 25) وطلب اليهود ملكا وهذا الطلب ، لم يكن مجرد نقد لقيادة صموئيل بل إنه أظهر كيف كانت انتظاراتهم بشرية، فلم يكن أحد يستطيع أن يقودهم إلى النصر غير الرب وحده ولم تكن هزائمهم بسبب عدم وجود ملك بل لأنهم نسوا العهد، وبدأوا فعلاً في عبادة الأوثان[/FONT].
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]لم تكن فكرة الملكية خاطئة في حد ذاتها، إلا أنهم كانوا يريدون ملكاً كسائر الشعوب الذين حولهم، وقد حذرهم صموئيل بأن الملوك لهم إمكانات عظيمة للخير وللشر أيضاً، كما سيعلمون فيما بعد*[/FONT].​
*اذا قد حذر نبي الله صمؤيل من افعال الملوك وقد كان فشرد شاول وخرج عن الطريق الى وصلت نهايته الى الانتحار​*​​​
*[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]شاول الملك الذي ضل​​[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]بدأ شاول الملك بداية حسنة تبشر بآمال عظيمة ورغم أنه مُسح كعلامة على اختيار الرب له لهذا العمل، فقد كان متواضعاً ذا قلب رحب،موهوب روحياً ويعمل في وقت الأزمات بحسم وقوة[/FONT].
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]إلا أننا يمكن أن نتتبع تدهوره التدريجي منذ أن بدأ يمسك بيديه زمام الأمور، فينذر نذوراً طائشة ويعصى أوامر الله، وقد أخزاه ابنه يوناثان ببساطته ونبله. وبالعكس فإن شاول أصبح حقوداً، مر النفس ومكتئباً، ويضيع وقته وطاقته في مطاردة داود[/FONT].
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]وإذ يئس من الهداية الإلهية لجأ إلى العرافة التي كان قد حرَّمها من قبل، وأخيراً أصبح شاول واحداً من الأقلية الكتابية التي أقدمت على الانتحار​
[/FONT]وهكذا كان الحاح اليهود على ملك هو فكر ارضي ظنا منهم انه سيرفع الشعب ويهزم الاعداء سواء كانوا مع الله ام لا ومشى شاول على اهواء شعبه وعصى امر الله فكان له العقاب.​[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]فقال صموئيل لشاول قد انحمقت لم تحفظ وصية الرب إلهك التي أمرك بها … الآن مملكتك لا تقوم" (1صم8:13ـ14*[/FONT]


----------



## answer me muslims (27 يناير 2006)

انتظر تعليق الاخ العزيز على اجابتى ثم اعلق انا على تعليقه ويغلق السوال على هذا حتى يكون الحوار موثمرا  ولكى ناخذ اكبر قدر من الاسئله
ملحوظه لا يوجد احد يعلق الا صاحب السوال 
مع تحياتى


----------



## answer me muslims (28 يناير 2006)

اعتقد لا يوجد تعليق من الاستاذ العزيز ويقفل السوال على ذالك وفى انتظار سوال جديد من الاخوة المسلمين
مع تحياتى


----------



## مسلم سلفي (29 يناير 2006)

> اعتقد لا يوجد تعليق من الاستاذ العزيز ويقفل السوال على ذالك وفى انتظار سوال جديد من الاخوة المسلمين
> مع تحياتى



سيبك من الموضوع ده 

في موضوع اهم و اريد جواب منه يا انسر



> كيف مات يهوذا ؟
> 
> علي حسب رواية متي:
> 
> ...


----------



## نذير (29 يناير 2006)

نفس السؤال سبق ان سألته ، ورفضوا بابياس بالرغم انه سند متى الوحيد ، والكارثة انهم لا يعرفونه اصلا .


----------



## My Rock (29 يناير 2006)

مسلم سلفي قال:
			
		

> سيبك من الموضوع ده
> 
> في موضوع اهم و اريد جواب منه يا انسر


 

لا يوجد هنا ما يسمى سيبك من الموضوع ده, يا اما تطرح شبه و عندما يتم الرد عليها لا نستغلط الامور و نحاول تطميمها و من ثم التوجه الى موضوع اخر بهدف الهروب, فالموضوع قائم  الى ان يرد الاخ او تعتبر شبهته باطلة

ثانيا, موضوعك مقتبس و لا اعرف من مين, لكن نرد عليه


الشطر الاول



> علي حسب رواية متي:
> 
> متى 27
> 
> ...


 
اولا, اسمه متى و ليس متي

ثانيا
نص أعمال 1: 18 فإن هذا اقتنى حقلاً من أجرة الظلم، وإذ سقط على وجهه انشق من الوسط، فانسكبت أحشاؤه كلها، وصار ذلك معلوماً عند جميع سكان أورشليم , فنسب إليه الاقتناء لأنه كان السبب فيه, وكثيراً ما يُنسب إلى الإنسان الفعل لأنه السبب فيه، فنُسب إلى الملك بناء القصر مع أنه ليس هو الباني حقيقة، ولكنه يأمر به



الشطر الثاني


> كيف مات يهوذا


 

ذكر متى مجرد خبر انتحاره، فقال إنه شنق نفسه، واقتصر على ذلك لأن غايته هي مجرّد إفادة المطالع خبراً من الأخبار, أما في أعمال الرسل فالمقام كان مقام تنفير من ذلك العمل الوخيم، فأوضح أنه مات أشنع ميتة وأفظعها, فإذا طالع الإنسان حال المنتحرين، ونظر ما يؤول إليه الخائن المنتحر، عَدَل عن الانتحار ولم يَرْض لنفسه انشقاق البطن وخروج أمعائه منها, ذكر متى مجرد انتحار يهوذا وشنق نفسه، وذكر أعمال الرسل الأمر بتفصيل، فإنه علق نفسه وشنقها على طرف هوة في وادي هنوم، فانقطع الحبل به فسقط.




> او ممكن يكون الكتاب المقدس علي ايامه مختلف علي ما فيه الان جايز ويطلع الراجل مظلوم


 

اتمنى ان تلتزم الادب, فانت لست في احدى المنتديات الاسلامية, هنا مكان محترم عليك الالتزام بالادب, الا يا صديقي ابحث عن منتدى ثاني لتفريغ ما في جعبتك من اوساخ 


اسف يا انسر, بس حبيت ارد على الشبهة, لاني متاحور فيها من قبل و كنا على اتفاق مع بعض الاخوة المسلمين على سلامتها, فأعذرني ان تدخلت و لك كامل الحرية بالتصرف بردي

سلام و نعمة


----------



## answer me muslims (29 يناير 2006)

اجابه قويه ياستاذ روك ونحن فى انتظار تعليق واحد فقط على  الرد الحضرتك قولته وثم نعلق على تعليقه ويقفل السوال حتى نستقبل اكبر كم من الاسئله 
مع تحياتى


----------



## مسلم سلفي (30 يناير 2006)

السلام علي من اتبع الهدي



> لا يوجد هنا ما يسمى سيبك من الموضوع ده, يا اما تطرح شبه و عندما يتم الرد عليها لا نستغلط الامور و نحاول تطميمها و من ثم التوجه الى موضوع اخر بهدف الهروب, فالموضوع قائم الى ان يرد الاخ او تعتبر شبهته باطلة




عزيزي انا اصلا غير مقتنع برد الزميل الانسر

نحن معترضون علي كلمة عورة امك  فكان رده ان قدم لنا تاريخ شاول و انه تمرد بعد بلوغه علي العرش 

بالله عليك اين الرد؟



> ثانيا, موضوعك مقتبس و لا اعرف من مين, لكن نرد عليه



انا من كتب هذا الموضوع من زمن في نادي الفكر العربي ولم احصل علي رد حتي الان




> اولا, اسمه متى و ليس متي



والله انا حافظ مكان الياء هذه (ي) في الكيبورد فلا تفرق 




> ثانيا
> نص أعمال 1: 18 فإن هذا اقتنى حقلاً من أجرة الظلم، وإذ سقط على وجهه انشق من الوسط، فانسكبت أحشاؤه كلها، وصار ذلك معلوماً عند جميع سكان أورشليم , فنسب إليه الاقتناء لأنه كان السبب فيه, وكثيراً ما يُنسب إلى الإنسان الفعل لأنه السبب فيه، فنُسب إلى الملك بناء القصر مع أنه ليس هو الباني حقيقة، ولكنه يأمر به



!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


ياريت تشرح اكثر عشان انا مش فاهم







> ذكر متى مجرد خبر انتحاره، فقال إنه شنق نفسه، واقتصر على ذلك لأن غايته هي مجرّد إفادة المطالع خبراً من الأخبار, أما في أعمال الرسل فالمقام كان مقام تنفير من ذلك العمل الوخيم، فأوضح أنه مات أشنع ميتة وأفظعها, فإذا طالع الإنسان حال المنتحرين، ونظر ما يؤول إليه الخائن المنتحر، عَدَل عن الانتحار ولم يَرْض لنفسه انشقاق البطن وخروج أمعائه منها, ذكر متى مجرد انتحار يهوذا وشنق نفسه، وذكر أعمال الرسل الأمر بتفصيل، فإنه علق نفسه وشنقها على طرف هوة في وادي هنوم، فانقطع الحبل به فسقط.



لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله 


اين ذكر في اعمال الرسل إنه علق نفسه وشنقها على طرف هوة في وادي هنوم، فانقطع الحبل به فسقط


اين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



هل شاهدت فيلم الام المسيح

هل  شاهدت مشهد انتحار يهوذا

هل كان في المشهد انه سقط بعد شنق نفسه و خرجت اعماءه ؟

اتحداك


ماتقوله لا يعقل؟



> اتمنى ان تلتزم الادب, فانت لست في احدى المنتديات الاسلامية, هنا مكان محترم عليك الالتزام بالادب, الا يا صديقي ابحث عن منتدى ثاني لتفريغ ما في جعبتك من اوساخ




اين الاساءة؟

انا كل ما قلته ان احتمال اختلاف الكتاب المقدس عن الان ايام بابياس لانه من الصعب عدم معرفة بابياس لانجيل متي و خصوصا انه الشخص الوحيد الذي اعتمد عليه القس عبد النور في اثبات صحة اسناد انجيل متي


سلام


----------



## answer me muslims (30 يناير 2006)

من الواضح ان الاخ لا يعرف ماهو التناقض حيث يقف امام روياتين لاتناقض فيهم بالمرة ويكمل كلاهما الاخر فلا يوجد اى تناقض بين ان يشنق انسان نفسه من مكان مرتفع وان يودى ذالك الى وقوعه على حجر فتنسكب احشائه وقد تكرم اخى الحبيب روك وذكر لك الحكمه بين ذكر الروايا فى انجيل(متى)وذكرها فى اعمال الرسل والامر واضح
انتهى السوال على ذالك وفى انتظار سوال اخر


----------



## مسلم سلفي (30 يناير 2006)

answer me muslims قال:
			
		

> من الواضح ان الاخ لا يعرف ماهو التناقض حيث يقف امام روياتين لاتناقض فيهم بالمرة ويكمل كلاهما الاخر فلا يوجد اى تناقض بين ان يشنق انسان نفسه من مكان مرتفع وان يودى ذالك الى وقوعه على حجر فتنسكب احشائه وقد تكرم اخى الحبيب روك وذكر لك الحكمه بين ذكر الروايا فى انجيل(متى)وذكرها فى اعمال الرسل والامر واضح
> انتهى السوال على ذالك وفى انتظار سوال اخر



انتهي السؤال؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ايه الكوميدية دي

اين جاء في اعمال الرسل انه شنق نفسه فسقط فخرجت احشائه

اين؟
اين؟
اين؟



18 فان هذا اقتنى حقلا من اجرة الظلم واذ سقط على وجهه انشق من الوسط فانسكبت احشاؤه كلها


سقط كيف سقط 

الله اعلم


وايضا يقول اعمال الرسل انه اقتني حقلا من اجرة الظلم بينما يقول متي انه طرح الفضة في الهيكل و ندم علي فعلته


----------



## مسلم سلفي (30 يناير 2006)

كيف مات يهوذا؟

الحقيقة انه تم الاختلاف بين علماء النصاري حول هذا الموضوع:

جاء في تفسير اعمال الرسل للاب تادرس يعقوب ملطي


http://popekirillos.net/ar/bible/tafseer/rosol1.htm

يقول الاب:

اختلفت آراء الكثير من الدارسين في موت يهوذا:

1. الرأي السائد هو أن يهوذا قام بالانتحار شنقًا، لكن الحبل لم يحتمله بعد، فمن ثقل الجسد انقطع وسقط يهوذا على وجهه، وغالبًا على صخرة، فانشقت بطنه وانسكبت أحشاؤه!

2. شنق نفسه في مزبلة، وبقي جثمانه حتى تعفن وانتفخت بطنه ثم انشقت أو جاءت الكلاب ونهشت بطنه المنتفخة لتأكل جثمانه.

3. إذ ملأه اليأس والرعب ألقي بنفسه من سطح بيته فسقط أرضًا وانشقت بطنه.

4. يرى لايتفوت Lightfoot أنه إذ دخله الشيطان طار به في الهواء وطوّح به، فسقط على الأرض وتمزقت بطنه.

5. يرى Wakefield أنه من شدة الحزن مات مغلوبًا على أمره.

يفسر البعض موت يهوذا شنقًا وانسكاب أحشائه رمزيًا، بأن ذلك يشير إلى سقوطه من رتبته العلوية كرسول للسيد المسيح إلى أعماق الهاوية كخائنٍ للرب، ففقد مركزه وكرامته وصار في عارٍ وخزيٍ أمام الجميع كمن انسكبت أحشاؤه ليصير موضع ازدراء الكل.



سلام


----------



## answer me muslims (31 يناير 2006)

> اين جاء في اعمال الرسل انه شنق نفسه فسقط فخرجت احشائه
> 
> اين؟
> اين؟
> ...


يا اخي العزيز لا داعي لترديد الكلام دون فائده لقد قال لك الاخ روك انه ما تم كتابته في انجيل متى واعمال الرسل لا يناقد كل منهما الاخر بل كمل كل منهما الاخر فيهوذا عندما علق نفسه في حبل انقطع فوقع على حجر وانسكبت احشائه وهنا لا يوجد تناقد بالمره ولكن الامر مقبول عقليا انسان اراد ان يشنق نفسه فوقع وانسكبت احشائه


> وايضا يقول اعمال الرسل انه اقتني حقلا من اجرة الظلم بينما يقول متي انه طرح الفضة في الهيكل و ندم علي فعلته





> نص أعمال 1: 18 فإن هذا اقتنى حقلاً من أجرة الظلم، وإذ سقط على وجهه انشق من الوسط، فانسكبت أحشاؤه كلها، وصار ذلك معلوماً عند جميع سكان أورشليم , فنسب إليه الاقتناء لأنه كان السبب فيه, وكثيراً ما يُنسب إلى الإنسان الفعل لأنه السبب فيه، فنُسب إلى الملك بناء القصر مع أنه ليس هو الباني حقيقة، ولكنه يأمر به





> اختلفت آراء الكثير من الدارسين في موت يهوذا:


وهل ترى يا صديقي ان اختلاف العلماء والاباء في تفسير امر من امور الكتاب شبهه ؟ 
الاختلاف في الرأي لا يفسد للود قضيه ولكن:


> 1. الرأي السائد هو أن يهوذا قام بالانتحار شنقًا، لكن الحبل لم يحتمله بعد، فمن ثقل الجسد انقطع وسقط يهوذا على وجهه، وغالبًا على صخرة، فانشقت بطنه وانسكبت أحشاؤه!



وقد انتهى السوال على ذالك وتفتت شبهتك وكان هذا سوالك وكانت هذه ردودنا ونترك الاستفاده  والحكم للقراء
فى انتظار سوال جديد من الاخوة المسلمين
ملحوظه(اى  مدخله سوف تكتب فى نفس هذا السوال سوف تحذف حسب قانون الموضوع المطروح ارجو من الجميع احترامه مع تحياتى)


----------



## زهرة العين (1 فبراير 2006)

اهلا اانسر ايه ده هو انت فى كل حته
طيب ممكن تجكى لنا شو قصه هذا العدد

*(كَيْفَ تَدَّعُونَ أَنَّكُمْ حُكَمَاءُ وَلَدَيْكُمْ شَرِيعَةَ الرَّبِّ بَيْنَمَا حَوَّلَهَا قَلَمُ الْكَتَبَةِ المُخَادِعُ إِلَى أُكْذُوبَةٍ؟) إرمياء 8: **8*
ياريت زى ماانت شاطر اوى فى الهجوم على الاسلام تبقا شاطر فى الرد على اسئلتى وانا عم متاكده انك مش هترد


----------



## answer me muslims (1 فبراير 2006)

> اهلا اانسر ايه ده هو انت فى كل حته


ياعنى ايه فى كل حته مش فاهم حاجه منك:t11: 


> ياريت زى ماانت شاطر اوى فى الهجوم على الاسلام تبقا شاطر فى الرد على اسئلتى وانا عم متاكده انك مش هترد


*



(كَيْفَ تَدَّعُونَ أَنَّكُمْ حُكَمَاءُ وَلَدَيْكُمْ شَرِيعَةَ الرَّبِّ بَيْنَمَا حَوَّلَهَا قَلَمُ الْكَتَبَةِ المُخَادِعُ إِلَى أُكْذُوبَةٍ؟) إرمياء 8: 8

أنقر للتوسيع...

**صدقينى الحكايه مش محتاجه شطارة معلش فى الكلمه الاسلام واقع لوحده*
*اما بقا بالنسبه لسوال حضرتك يااختى العزيزة فقد جاءت بما هو موكد لسلامه الانجيل من التحريف فقد ظهرت فى اورشليم انبياء كذابه كثيرون يتلون نبوات كاذبه ولكن كانو انبياء الله يقفو امامهم ويظهرو كدب نبؤئتهم وهذا دليل على حفظ الله لكلامته وتصديه لاى محاوله لتغييرها واليكى تفسير ما جأت به.*
*(فقد كان الانبياء الكذبه والكتبه ينفون نبؤة نبي الله ارميا عن السبي فأرناح الناس لكلامهم اما أرميا فنادى على الناس وحزرهم من السبي وكانت النهايه هي وقوع السبي كما جاء على لسان ارميا النبي)*
*من هم الكتبه ومن هم الانبياء الكذبه .*
*(كيف تقولون نحن حكماء وشريعه الرب معنا؟حقا انه الى الكذب حولهم قلم الكتبه الكاذب)(8:8 ارميا)*
*هنا اول اشارة للكتبه كفئه خاصه مسئوله عن نفسير الشريعه يظهر من 1 اى 55:2 ان الكتبه كانو منظمين على اساس عشائر او اسر معينه وفى 2 اى 13:34 كان لهم دورهم الحيوى فى ايام يوشيا على اى الاحوال كان لهم نشاطهم فى وقت مبكر عن هذا يقومون بكتابه السجلات الرسميه لملوك اسرائل ويهوذا ويمسكون حساباتهم كما كان بعضهم ينسخون التوراه وكان لهم عملهم التعليمى خلال تعاليمهم الخاطئه يحولون الحق الكتابى الى الكذب يهتمون بالتوراه ككتاب دون الاهتمام بالله*
*استلمو الشريعه ووجدت بين ايديهم لكن طمعهم اعمى عيون قلوبهم فصاروا فى ظلمه الجهل التى حلت على كل الطبقات وكل الاعمار الصغير والكبير الكاهن والنبى والشعببجانب عبادتهم للاصنام وكسرهم الوصيه يلجاون الى خداع انفسهم بنبوات كاذبه فعوض التوبه يطلبون من الانبياء والكهنه سلاما كاذبا وخداعا لهذا ظهر انبياء يتنباون ليس حسب امر الله انما حسبما يرضى اهواء الناس وبادت الشريعه عن الكاهن والمشورة عن الشيوخ هولاء يقولون سلام سلام وله سلام(11 ع)بينما كان الانبياء الكذبه يتكلمون بالناعمات (10:30 اش)لكى يهدئوا مخاوف الشعب ويكسبو القيادات لصفهم على حساب الحق كان الانبياء ينطقون بالحق ولو كان جارحا*

*كلمات الانبياء الكذبه اعطتهم طمانينه خادعه الى حين فحسبها الكل دواء لجراحتهم ويشفون كسر بنت شعبى على عثم قائلين سلام سلام ولا سلام (12 ع)*
*فى اختصار قبلو كلمه الله فى حرفها بدون التوبه فصاروا فى جهاله*
*1_يسقطون ويستسلمون بغير توبه ورجوع(5:4)*
*2_صاروا كالخيل الثائرة بلا ظابط فى وسط المعركه(6)*
*3_نقضوا الطبيعه وخالفوها فصاروا احط من الطيور(7)*
*4_قبلو كلمات الكتبه الكاذبه(
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*
*5_انشغلوا بالربح القبيح فضلو عن الحق(10)*
*6_قبلو خداع الانبياء الكذبه(11)*
*7_فقدو الحياء فى خزيهم(12)*
*انتظر تعليق واحد من حضرتك ثم اعلق على تعليق حضرتك ثم استقبل سوال اخر*
*مع تحياتى:smil11: *


----------



## باحث عن الحق (3 فبراير 2006)

*هل من تفسير لهذا*

*السلام عليكم *
*اتمني ان يقوم انسر او احد الاخوة بتفسير هذه الايات لي واكون شاكر لكم تعبكم معي *

*سِفْرُ حِزْقِيَالَ 
اَلأَصْحَاحُ الرَّابِعُ 

12وَتَأْكُلُ كَعْكاً مِنَ الشَّعِيرِ. عَلَى الْخُرْءِ الَّذِي يَخْرُجُ مِنَ الإِنْسَانِ تَخْبِزُهُ أَمَامَ عُيُونِهِمْ". 13وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ: "هَكَذَا يَأْكُلُ بَنُو إِسْرَائِيلَ خُبْزَهُمُ النَّجِسَ بَيْنَ الأُمَمِ الَّذِينَ أَطْرُدُهُمْ إِلَيْهِمْ". 14فَقُلْتُ: "آهِ يَا سَيِّدُ الرَّبُّ, هَا نَفْسِي لَمْ تَتَنَجَّسْ. وَمِنْ صِبَايَ إِلَى الآنَ لَمْ آكُلْ مِيتَةً أَوْ فَرِيسَةً, وَلاَ دَخَلَ فَمِي لَحْمٌ نَجِسٌ". 15فَقَالَ لِي: "اُنْظُرْ. قَدْ جَعَلْتُ لَكَ خِثْيَ الْبَقَرِ بَدَلَ خُرْءِ الإِنْسَانِ فَتَصْنَعُ خُبْزَكَ عَلَيْهِ".





سِفْرُ إِشَعْيَاءَ 
اَلأَصْحَاحُ السَّادِسُ وَالثَّلاَثُونَ 


12فَقَالَ رَبْشَاقَى: "هَلْ إِلَى سَيِّدِكَ وَإِلَيْكَ أَرْسَلَنِي سَيِّدِي لأَتَكَلَّمَ بِهَذَا الْكَلاَم؟ أَلَيْسَ إِلَى الرِّجَالِ الْجَالِسِينَ عَلَى السُّورِ لِيَأْكُلُوا عَذِرَتَهُمْ وَيَشْرَبُوا بَوْلَهُمْ مَعَكُمْ؟". 


سِفْرُ التَّثْنِيَةِ 
اَلأَصْحَاحُ الثَّالِثُ وَالعِشْرُونَ13

وَيَكُونُ لكَ وَتَدٌ مَعَ عُدَّتِكَ لِتَحْفُرَ بِهِ عِنْدَمَا تَجْلِسُ خَارِجاً وَتَرْجِعُ وَتُغَطِّي بُرَازَكَ.

لاني بصراحة مش فاهم يعني ايه فهل منكم حد يوضح المعني لو سمحتم ويفسر لي *


----------



## maarttina (3 فبراير 2006)

هو انسر بس اللي من حقه يجيب ولا السؤال مطروح لكل الناس في المنتدي يا باحث عن الحق 
ولكن نصيحة سأتركها معك قبل ان اكتب الرد 
لتكن اكثر ذكاءا ولتعلم ان هذا العصر عصر الاعلام والفضائيات والانترنت وكل شبوهاتك هذه هناك ردرود بل ملايين الردود لها علي الانترنت وقناة الحياة 
ولكن لا مانع التكرار يعلم المسلميين عادي


----------



## باحث عن الحق (3 فبراير 2006)

*السلام عليكم 
اتمني ان يقوم انسر او احد الاخوة بتفسير هذه الايات لي واكون شاكر لكم تعبكم معي *
* شفتي انا بقول ايه اي حد *

يا ستي هدي شوية ليه بس متعصبة خليك هادية اظهري محبة يسوع خليكي هادية ومحبة ايه اللي يضمن مش ممكن اقتنع باللي بتقوليه ولا هي حرب احنا بنتحاور 
طيب اروح اسئل مين لو السيد زكريا بطرس في برامجة مخلي تلفون كنت اتصلت بيه وبعت وحياتك انتي اكتر من 10 اي ميل ولا رد علي قناة الحياة في برنامج اسئلة عن الايمان وخدي كلامي ثقة هو يمكن موصلش للراجل مظلموش او يمكن انه موصلش اساسا لانها اسئلة بديهية يعني مش عويصة وشكرا لكم


----------



## maarttina (3 فبراير 2006)

فَقَالَ رَبْشَاقَى: "هَلْ إِلَى سَيِّدِكَ وَإِلَيْكَ أَرْسَلَنِي سَيِّدِي لأَتَكَلَّمَ بِهَذَا الْكَلاَم؟ أَلَيْسَ إِلَى الرِّجَالِ الْجَالِسِينَ عَلَى السُّورِ لِيَأْكُلُوا عَذِرَتَهُمْ وَيَشْرَبُوا بَوْلَهُمْ مَعَكُمْ؟". 
من هو ربشاق ربشاق هو قائد جيش الاعداء ضد جيش شعب اسرائيل في ذلك الوقت وكان يقول ذلك كنوع من التهديد ولكن هل امر الرب احد ان يأكل الروث هل هذا امر الهي او حتي امر حزقيال بان يأمر الشعب يفعلوا ذلك ؟؟؟
ولكن انا اقول لك هل لك بمصدر علمي واحد تثبت منه ان بول البعير دواء مثلما امر رسولك بشرب بول البعير ؟؟؟
انا متأكده انك لن تجيب ولن تأتي بدليل 
وَتَأْكُلُ كَعْكاً مِنَ الشَّعِيرِ. عَلَى الْخُرْءِ الَّذِي يَخْرُجُ مِنَ الإِنْسَانِ تَخْبِزُهُ أَمَامَ عُيُونِهِمْ". 13وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ: "هَكَذَا يَأْكُلُ بَنُو إِسْرَائِيلَ خُبْزَهُمُ النَّجِسَ بَيْنَ الأُمَمِ الَّذِينَ أَطْرُدُهُمْ إِلَيْهِمْ". 14فَقُلْتُ: "آهِ يَا سَيِّدُ الرَّبُّ, هَا نَفْسِي لَمْ تَتَنَجَّسْ. وَمِنْ صِبَايَ إِلَى الآنَ لَمْ آكُلْ مِيتَةً أَوْ فَرِيسَةً, وَلاَ دَخَلَ فَمِي لَحْمٌ نَجِسٌ". 15فَقَالَ لِي: "اُنْظُرْ. قَدْ جَعَلْتُ لَكَ خِثْيَ الْبَقَرِ بَدَلَ خُرْءِ الإِنْسَانِ فَتَصْنَعُ خُبْزَكَ عَلَيْهِ"
حزقيال كان نبي والرب كان يخاطب الانبياء ليبلغوا الناس علي وصاياه 
فكان غرض الرب من ذلك ان يخبر حزقيال ليخبر بني أسرائيل 
ولكن لتفكر قليلا هل الطبيعي ان تاكل خرء الانسان ؟؟؟ بالطبع لا الغرض كان التحذير ولتقرأ فقد قال خبزكم النجس ولم يكن من ابوالها والبانها شفاء لكم 
ولمعلومية حضرتك 
خرء البهائم يستخدم في التسميد وانت تأكل النباتات التي تصنع اسمدتها من خرء البهائم
هذا هو الرد ان كان يعجبك و ان لم يعجبك فانا متأكده سيصلك مئات الردود من اخوتي في المنتدي 
سلام ونعمه للجميع


----------



## answer me muslims (3 فبراير 2006)

شكرا اختى العزيزة مرتينا على اجابتك الرائعه ونحن فى انتظار تعليق واحد من الاستاذ باحث ثم نعلق على تعليقه ويقفل السوال على ذالك
مع تحياتى


----------



## باحث عن الحق (3 فبراير 2006)

*يا اخت مارتنا*



			
				maarttina قال:
			
		

> فَقَالَ رَبْشَاقَى: "هَلْ إِلَى سَيِّدِكَ وَإِلَيْكَ أَرْسَلَنِي سَيِّدِي لأَتَكَلَّمَ بِهَذَا الْكَلاَم؟ أَلَيْسَ إِلَى الرِّجَالِ الْجَالِسِينَ عَلَى السُّورِ لِيَأْكُلُوا عَذِرَتَهُمْ وَيَشْرَبُوا بَوْلَهُمْ مَعَكُمْ؟".
> من هو ربشاق ربشاق هو قائد جيش الاعداء ضد جيش شعب اسرائيل في ذلك الوقت وكان يقول ذلك كنوع من التهديد ولكن هل امر الرب احد ان يأكل الروث هل هذا امر الهي او حتي امر حزقيال بان يأمر الشعب يفعلوا ذلك ؟؟؟
> ولكن انا اقول لك هل لك بمصدر علمي واحد تثبت منه ان بول البعير دواء مثلما امر رسولك بشرب بول البعير ؟؟؟
> انا متأكده انك لن تجيب ولن تأتي بدليل
> ...


*قلت لكي بلاش العصبية احنا هنا بنتحاور مش بنتحارب والاجابة الجيدة تثبت مسيحي وتدعو مسلم للمسيحية صح *
*وايه دخل بول البعير مع ان الرد عندي بس احنا بنتكلم في المسيحية مش الاسلام اذا حابه تتكلمي عن بول البعير يا ريت تطرحي الموضوع في منتدي حوار الاديان *

*انا عندي سؤال انتي مقتنعة بالاجابة بتعتك دي اذا مقتنعة يبقي لا تعليق *
*وشكرا *
*الاخ انسر انا بعت لك اسئلة علي الخاص عشان اتشالت من علي المنتدي ممكن ترد عليها *


----------



## drpepo (3 فبراير 2006)

كنت نصراني وربنا شفاني قال:
			
		

> عزيزي انثر مي مسلمز .
> هل هذه أخلاق الهكم؟
> 
> ارميا 8: 10) قد رفضوا كلمة الرّبّ... لذلك أعطي نساءهم لآخرين وحقولهم لمالكين. لأنّهم من الصّغير إلى الكبير. كلّ واحد منهم مولع بالرّبح من النَّبيِّ إلى الكاهن.
> ...


 
هو حضرتك قريت تفاسير ولا بتجيب الكلام وتلزقه وخلاص 
شكلك لا قريت تفاسير ولا ربع جملة منها 

انسر مى مسلم والاخت مارتينا الرب معكما وصليبه يقويكم ونعمته تعينكم وصلوات القديسين تسندكم


----------



## maarttina (4 فبراير 2006)

اشكرك استاذي الكبير انسر انا تلمذتك الصغيره وبتعلم من حضرتك 
لكن الاستاذ باحث عن الحق واضح ان ليس لديه اجابات علي ما يسأل وبما انهم اقنعوه ان هذه الاسئلة ستفحم النصاري ولن يستطيعوا الرد فهو لم يحاول البحث عن اجابات لها 
علي العموم نحن مستعدين للاجابة عن كل اسئلتك او اي شبهات حول الكتاب المقدس وده طبعا بنعمة وقدرة الرب يسوع 
وصدقني يا باحث عن الحق لو فكرت في كل كلمة في قرأنك وسيرة نبيك الكريم ستجد انها اشياء خارقه لنظام الكون المتعارف عليه 
وعلي العموم ربنا ينور عيونك علي الحقيقة وبالنسبة ليا انا مش بس مقتنعه انا مؤمنه بكل حرف في الكتاب المقدس وكلام الوحي الالهي 
بما فيهم سفر نشيد الانشاد وانا بعتبره من اروع اسفار الكتاب المقدس 
ولكن المشكلة انه عند الغير روحيين الذين لن يسمو بعد لمرحلة الارتفاع عن ما هو ارضي فهو جهاله ويحتاج من يفسره لهم
اتمني انك تفهم وتحاول تبحث عن الحق فعلا يا باحث عن الحق
سلام ونعمة للجميع


----------

